# Out patient Cardiac Rehabilitation billing



## DJKRONUS (Jun 27, 2013)

What code should you use when billing for patient education when a patient is in Cardiac Rehabilitation 93798 does not seem appropriate?


----------



## airart (Jul 7, 2013)

*Cardiac Rehab*

Here are two references you can refer to on this topic.
1.
 Cardiac Rehabilitation and Intensive Cardiac Rehabilitation – JA6850

 Note: JA6850 was revised to add a reference to MLN Matters® article MM7113 (http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM7113.pdf)

2.
 Medicare Claims Processing Manual 
Chapter 32 – Billing Requirements for Special Services 
Table of Contents 
(Rev. 2720, 06-10-13)
140 - Cardiac Rehabilitation Programs, Intensive Cardiac Rehabilitation Programs, and Pulmonary Rehabilitation Programs 
(Rev. 1882, Issued: 12-21-09; Effective Date: 01-01-10; Implementation Date: 01-04-10)


----------

